
Y Combinator News LinkedIn Group - oo7jeep

======
oo7jeep
Hi All, With all the questions around about finding VC etc, I thought it would
be a good idea to start a LinkedIn group to network through there as well.

Groups on LinkedIn are only updated to the site every 4-6 weeks, but if you
would like simply email me @ YCLinkedin@gmail.com and I will invite you to the
group as soon as it is up and running.

Thanks, ~E

------
dshah
I've also setup a LinkedIn group for startups and any News.YC folks are
welcome to join.

It was a pain in the butt to get created, but there are 600+ members now, so
might be useful.

Of course, would be happy to join the News.YC group as well when it's up and
running.

You can join the group via this link:

https://www.linkedin.com/e/gis/2877/30950504D0B7/

------
oo7jeep
Awesome! Thanks to everyone who signed up until now, Ive got your emails and
when it gets up and running I'll post again.

Cheers, ~E

------
oo7jeep
I just recieved info from LinkedIn that the site will be updated May 29th.
I'll email everyone as soon as it is up! Thanks, E

------
sabat
Great idea; I joined. But, uhm, how do you use this? I've trolled the LinkedIn
site and can't find anything about how to see a group's page or info.

~~~
sabat
Ok, I found it buried in Settings. For those of you playing along at home, the
URL of "groups you belong to" is:

https://www.linkedin.com/secure/settings?groups=

